# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Windows не стартует ни в ни в нормальном, ни в безопасном режиме.

## Rene-gad

ВАЖНО!!!
Все указания и примеры в этой статье сделаны с учетом СТАНДАРТНОЙ установки операционной системы в раздел 
C:\WINDOWS
Если Ваша система установлена в другой раздел (напр. c:\winnt, d:\windows и т.д.) или Вы подключили диск для лечения к другому ПК, то нужно использовать соответствующий путь к системному разделу.
Загрузитесь с Windows LiveCD или же подключите жесткий диск с больной системой к другому компьютеру. 
*!!!Ничего не запускайте на подключенном диске!!!*

Проверьте наличие файлика *userinit.exe* в папке *C:\windows\system32*.

Далее:

1. *Пуск/Выполнить*..., набрать  *regedit* и выделить раздел *HKEY_USERS*.
2. Выберите в меню программы *File - Load Hive* (Файл - Загрузить куст) и перейдите к папке, где находится реестр вашей Windows (обычно *C:\Windows\System32\Config*).
3. Выделите файл *SOFTWARE* без расширения и нажмите *Open* (Открыть).
4. Введите имя для раздела, который вы загрузили, например, *MyHive*.
5. Посмотрите *Microsoft\Windows NT\Winlogon* (в обычном виде это [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]) параметр Userinit должен быть такой *C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,* (с запятой)
6. Не забудьте выгрузить куст

В качестве Windows Live CD можно использовать любой диск, в котором есть возможность вносить изменения в реестр.

*Примечание:* ERD Commander позволяет вносить изменения в реестр без загрузки куста. Для работы с реестром в этом Live CD проделать следующее *Пуск - Выполнить - erdregedit - OK*
Дополнительную информацию о работе с реестром при загрузке с LiveCD можно получить, прочитав эту статью.

Автор: thyrex

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

